# Audio sound wave viewer.



## wedweb (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember awhile back seeing a simple program that allowed one to place sound sources in a given size room and was able to see the sound waves generated by those sources and the reflections off the walls. Does anyone remember this? It was very simple. Maybe even a flash program.

Bo


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds pretty neat, but never heard of anything like this before. :dontknow:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've seen what Bo is describing, I just can't remember where.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I think you're talking about C.A.R.A

www.cara.de


----------



## wedweb (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope on that one. The program wasn't really even I don't think for audiophiles to phiddle with their phaddle but sound geeks in college or what to see the sound they were calculating.


----------

